# Minecraft Won't Run



## branmuffins

hi, this is my first post, but my minecraft also wont run. i uninstalled and reinstalled java but nothing happens, it doesnt even show up on task manger. help please!

[Mod Edit: Moved from the thread - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f269/minecraft-wont-run-601403.html ]


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Mate, Welcome to TSF,

I moved your post into a new thread as it stops threads getting jumbled.

Can you post exactly what your issue is and what you have tried already?

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## Ninjaboi

More information from the OP:


> i downloaded minecraft and stuff and it worked at first just fine. then i defragmented my hard drive and left my computer on overnight. it worked in the morning and i shut my laptop down. when i turned it on later, it did not work, it wouldnt even show on the task manager. i tried uninstalling and reinstalling java but that did not seem to work.


It sounds like your Minecraft files might have been corrupted during the defragmentation. You should remove any files you have of Minecraft ( except the saved games ) and try download and installing the game again.

Search for a folder named ".minecraft" which should be in your user profile data. You can find it easier by using the search feature in Vista. When you come across the file, delete it and restart your machine. Once your machine has rebooted, you should go to the Minecraft website ( Minecraft ) and download the client again. Running the client again will download all the content for you and it should run correctly.


----------



## Redeye3323

Ninjaboi said:


> More information from the OP:
> 
> 
> It sounds like your Minecraft files might have been corrupted during the defragmentation. You should remove any files you have of Minecraft ( except the saved games ) and try download and installing the game again.
> 
> Search for a folder named ".minecraft" which should be in your user profile data. You can find it easier by using the search feature in Vista. When you come across the file, delete it and restart your machine. Once your machine has rebooted, you should go to the Minecraft website ( Minecraft ) and download the client again. Running the client again will download all the content for you and it should run correctly.


That OP is different from this poster so I doubt that this still applies.

Please take a look at my post branmuffins. Also, is your Minecraft.exe from the official site?

-Redeye :smile:


----------



## Ninjaboi

Oh, that was a PM sent by the OP to me. I just thought the information was better fit on the thread to help.


----------



## Redeye3323

Ninjaboi said:


> Oh, that was a PM sent by the OP to me. I just thought the information was better fit on the thread to help.


Ahhhh, he PMed you. Thats why we don't offer help via PMs, else we are on different wavelengths.

OP, please could you post on the thread in future so multiple people can give assistance.

Thanks,
-Redeye


----------



## branmuffins

so i deleted all my minecraft stuff and downloaded it again but it still did not work. and where can i find my user profile data?


----------



## Ninjaboi

Here's a generic directory that should help:



> Users\PROFILE-NAME\AppData\


It's a Windows 7 directory to the user profile data, but I don't have a Vista machine to test if it's the same.


----------



## branmuffins

It worked! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Ninjaboi

Glad it worked for you!

If you come across this problem again when you defragment your hard drive, just do the same thing and it should work.

Cheers!


----------

